# Early Childhood Jobs in Sydney



## _downpour_ (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm thinking of moving from N.Z to Sydney later this year, I'm a qualified early childhood teacher... is there anyone else here that works in EC? Are jobs hard to come by, and will I need to do anything to my degree to be eligible to teach in Sydney i.e. register with a teachers council etc??


----------

